# drag wheels



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I want to order some drag wheels for my GTO now. 
What I need is a 15x8 wheel with 4.75 or more backspace. 5" would be best, 5,5" should work as well but it will shorten my track width. In general, is a smaller or wider "track width" better for drag racing? I guess smaller?

So there are 3 possible wheel choices, please let me know which is best:

1. Circle Racing wheels 15x8, 5" backspace

I found these wheels, but the Summit service told me that they are not good for drag racing: http://www.summitracing.com/int/parts/crw-27580547500/overview/

Do you also think they are a bad choice? Because size and price would be just fine. Weight isn't my biggest concern and aluminium wheels are much more expensive. The car will see the drag strip twice a year and tires are Nitto 555R (275/50/15) It's not a race only car where every lbs counts so if only weight is the Problem with these wheels I don't really care too much. 
Are there some other reasons why I should not use Circle Racing wheels or Bart wheels? They are not DOT approved, but I don't want to drive on the street. Is there any danger if I use them for drag? (my 1/8 mile time with 235/60/15 BF Goodrich Radial T/A was 9.2 sec at 78.9mph).


2. US Wheel or Cragar steel wheels, 15x8, 4.75" backspace

The other wheels I found are US Wheel and Cragar steel rims, 15x8 and 4.75" backspace. Should fit, but I cannot use a bigger tire or it will rub on the outer side. For example: http://www.summitracing.com/int/parts/usw-37-5834p/overview/
Weight is about 3lbs more than the Summit aluminium wheel and about 6lbs more than a Weld wheel (which is too expensive for my taste)


3. Summit Fast Five Aluminium wheel, 15x8, 5.5" backspace

If I would use the wheels with 5.5" backspacing this would shorten my track width about 38mm (1,5"). Not sure if this is a good thing.

http://www.summitracing.com/int/parts/sum-521-5862ps/overview/

If needed I could use my 0.25" spacers that I already have at home to get a 5.25" backspacing. If I use these wheels and spacers.. do I need some other lug nuts? I don't want to change the studs.



Please let me know which wheel would be your choice and why.
I like the number 3 the most, but I'm not sure which lug nuts are required and how to mount my 0.25" spacer if I need to. 

Thanks! 
Chris


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

(first post edited to make the question more accurate)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

HI Chris,

I'd say go with whatever you like the most. Do be careful on the lugs if you have to run spacers though, just make sure that the nuts have plenty of thread engagement on them. I'd hate for something awful to happen to your car because a wheel came loose, you know?

Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Bear.
I contaced Circle Racing and they told me that the wheels will work fine for my application.

Now I test mounted a Weld Prostar 15x8 with 4.5" backspace. Won't fit on the outer side. 4.75" would work, but it won't allow to use other tires like 295's.

I also made a wooden stick that is 1" thick to simulate a 5.5" backspacing with the wheel. No problems all around the frame on the inner side, but it may hit the shock. Is this a known problem if the backspacing is too high? 
If I can use the 5.5" I would order the Weld's with 5.5 backspace and 15x8. If they won't fit I have to buy the Circle Racing steel rims with 15x8 and 5" backspace.

The Welds use some special type of lug nut.. shank style if I'm correct. With the wheel on the axle you cannot see the studs.. I would be afraid to even add a spacer to such a wheel. Do you think a spacer would work? Let's say the 5.5" hits my shock and I add a 0.5" spacer.. is this safe???


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats the Weld Prostar 15x8 bs 4.5: http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1465858_3725416631330_855104394_o.jpg

And thats the problem.. because I need to move it inside I can only choose the 15x8 bs 5.5 and the distance between shock and the 4.5 backspace is less than 1 Inch:
http://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1441354_3725425231545_357924536_n.jpg

I would have to use a spacer.. but is that something I want for drag? And how does it work with this style of lug nuts? If I'm lucky a 0.25" spacer would clear the shocks, otherwise I would need up to 0.5" spacers and I'm a little worried about that.


The Circle Racing wheels are cheap and have correct dimensions, I won't need a spacer but 45° lug nuts instead of the 60°... thats no problem. Weight difference is 14lbs to 19.5lbs and the Welds also look better, but I really have to think of buying the Circles if it's too difficult to fit the Welds.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Spacers are circular shim plates with your hole pattern drilled into them, they go between wheel and brake drum/rotor to shim your wheel out and do not effect the lug nuts i would think no more than 1/4" thick because as bear stated you may not get enough thread bite on your lugs if you go any more.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I'll get the #1 wheels from my first post. Circle Racing 27, 15x8 and 5" backspace. Weight = 19.5lbs, about 6 more than the Welds but I'm not building a Drag Car, just need wheels to use my 275mm tires twice a year. I think this should work, don't you?

It's about $420 total for me if I buy the Circle Racing, Welds with spacers and special lug nuts are about $850. Since the manufacturer said I can use them for my application I think I'll use them until my tires are worn and maybe I find some used Welds over here until then (I think I can race my tires at least 3 years, so there is plenty of time).

If anyone has a big safety concern with the Circle please let me know, otherwise I'll order them by tomorrow. I can run them without spacers and troubles. This fact and the price are why I think it's not a bad choice.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I almost forgot.. Weld says you have to use shank lug nuts with 1.34-1.38 length, but if I add spacers, let's say only 0.25", I would need longer shank lug nuts I guess? Or wait a minute.. would I have to shorten the lug nuts because there is a spacer? Excuse my confusion 

(the problem if I need longer nuts is... I couldn't find them)


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I got the new wheels.. they fit 
Circle Racing #27, 15x8" with 5" backspace and 275/50/15 Nitto Tires
Lug nuts are 45° seat and I could turn them a little bit more than 10 times.. I think it will be ok.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)




----------

